# Ringe bei einer UL Rute / Kaufberatung / Forellen



## DJNoob (9. Februar 2021)

Moin moin aus dem schönen Löwenstadt Niedersachsen,
habe mich hier neu angemeldet und bin seit 3 Monaten Forellen Jäger in Püffs 
Durch falsche Beratung habe ich mir 
- 3 Cormoran Sportline Feeder 3,90m 50-150g Feederruten mit Shimano IX R 2000
gekauft. Nun, die nutze ich Mittlerweile zum Grundangeln mit Bodentaster auf Forellen Oder Lachforellen. 
Ausserdem besitze ich eine 
- Berkley Pulse Spinnrute 722H mit 10-40g mit Shimano IX R 2000
Die würde ich in der Zukunft wie gehabt nutzen, um Blinker mit Bombarden zu werden oder Pose.

Meine eigentliche Frage wäre, ich schaue mich und lese seid zwei Wochen etwa rund um das Thema UL Rute zum Blinkern und Gummifischen.
Habe mir auch ein paar Favoriten rausgesucht, bin allerdings noch nicht sicher, wie wichtig hierbei die Ringe sind, wenn ich X-Braid 8 Flach geflochtene Schnur nehmen würde.
Die unten genannten haben keine Fuji Ringe und müssen es unbedingt Fuji Ringe sein?

- FISHN FEATHER Carbon GT UltraLight 1-7g
- Daiwa Steckrute Silver Creek UL Spoon Länge 2,30m Wurfgewicht 0,5-5g


----------



## Bilch (9. Februar 2021)

Ist halt so, wenn man Geflecht verwendet, müssen die Ringe bzw. Ringeinlagen hochwertig genug sein, dass es nicht zum Verschleiß kommt, wenn die Schnur durch die Ringe gleitet.

Eines der besten Materialien für die Ringeinlagen ist Siliziumcarbid (SiC), weil die Härte von SiC bei 9-9,5 liegt. SiC-Einlagen können aber auf verschiedene Weisen Hergestellt werden und so hat man sehr minderwertige bis sehr hochwertige SiC Ringe - und Fuji Ringe gehören zu den besten.

Die Silver Creek hat aber Titanium Oxid Ringe. Dieses Material ist nicht so hart (Härte liegt bei ca. 6), ist aber sehr unempfindlich. Bei einer Rute in dem Preissegment wie die Silver Creek wären mir Titanium Oxid Ringeinlagen eigentlich viel lieber als minderwertige SiC-Einlagen. Fische selber so eine Rute mit einer 4-fach Geflochtener seit fast 4 Jahren und habe an den Ringen noch keinen Verschleiß bemerkt


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Februar 2021)

Quasi alle heutzutage gängigen Ringeinlagen sind hart genug, dass man sie an einer UL mit Geflecht auch langfristig nicht beschädigt bekommt. Es ist deshalb wichtiger, was die Ringe deiner Schnur antun. Eine gute Ringeinlage sollte möglichst glatt geschliffen sein. Fuji Ringe sind gewöhnlich eine sichere Bank, aber auch andere Hersteller und no name Produkte haben brauchbare Ringe.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Februar 2021)

Hi
Bilch hat alles wesentliche geschrieben. 

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: 
Schau dir mal die Ruten von Major Craft an. Feine Ruten! 
Ich fische 2 von ihnen und bin begeistert! 

Gruß


----------



## Seatrout (9. Februar 2021)

Moin,
Gerade im Ul Bereich, also immer unter 5gr. würde ich ein bisschen mehr investieren, macht einfach mehr Spaß und fängt auch besser.
Wenns günstig sein soll, würde ich ne daiwa exceler lt 1000
mit ner vernünftigen schnur 8fach oder ne fireline crystal in 0,06 oder 0,04 nehmen 
Als rute entweder ne Favorite oder aber kuying tts
Das wäre ne gute kombi zum Einstieg, wenns einen anmacht, kann man immer noch höherwertig weitermachen.
Wenn du ul ködertips brauchst, melden


----------



## DJNoob (9. Februar 2021)

Hi und danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
Ich habe mich soweit vorerst für die favorite blue bird 1-7g entschieden. Scheint eine gute rute zu sein. Was haltet ihr dazu von der ninja 1000 als Rolle?


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2021)

Perfekt! 
Sag doch mal warum du dich für diese Rute entschieden hast! 
Ist immer interessant für mich und auch für andere es zu verstehen! 

Rolle
meinst du nicht, dass die rolle nicht wirklich zur rute passt? 
Ich kaufe mir eine normale Rute und nehme eine rolle, die besser ist ... . andersrum macht doch keinen Sinn? Gerne eine Diskussion ... 
Danke dir!


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2021)

Achso, ich fische eine s2, 1500 von quantum in deutschland und wenn ich ul fische am meer eine speed rolle mit 25er größe. Ich muss eine etwas schwerere rolle in deutschland fischen, da ich meine ul auf Bachforelle im fluss einsetze und ich die übersetzung benötige.


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Sag doch mal warum du dich für diese Rute entschieden hast!
> Ist immer interessant für mich und auch für andere es zu verstehen!
> 
> ...


Hey, sie gefällt mir einfach. Und durch die sic Ringe, weiß ich was ich habe. 1-7 gramm deckt mein Bereich perfekt ab. 

Wenn 1000 zu klein ist, was soll ich nehmen? 2500? Als Rolle möchte ich mal daiwa ausprobieren.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2021)

DJNoob​nicht falsch verstehen! Alles ok! die gründe warum man kauft finde ich mega interessant! Einmal beruflich und auch bzgl der diskussion hier! 

Rolle
gib noch mehr infos! ich bin z.b ein fan von speed rollen. andere nicht! meine angelei beruht darauf möglichst viel schnur aufzurollen...

das gute an einem forum ist doch die diskussion!


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> DJNoob​das gute an einem forum ist doch die diskussion!


Jep so ist es. Was die Rolle angeht, will ich noch warten was andere dazu sagen. Ebenfalls zur rute, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Vorschläge.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Eine 2500er halte ich durchaus nicht für zu groß. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Forellen mal mehr, als nur Portionsgröße haben. Ich halte grundsätzlich nicht viel von zu kleinen Rollen, auch wenn man eigentlich nicht viel Schnurfüllung braucht. Es sind eben auch die Funktionsteile oft winzig und nicht nur die Bodies klein.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2021)

andal du spielverderber! lass es mal laufen! Interessantes Thema auch für leute wie ich 
 die forellen auch mal im fluss fangen.........


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

Alsooooo, ich hatte eigentlich auch andere Kandidaten ins Auge gefasst. Soll jetzt aber nicht wie ein XXX Fanboy rüber kommen .

- Daiwa Ninja LT 3000C
- Daiwa Fuego LT 2000D

Ich nehme gerne Vorschläge entgegen.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

I sog nix mehr - kriag ja eh bloss g'schimpft. 

Am besten hinhängen und entscheiden!


----------



## Bilch (10. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> andal du spielverderber! lass es mal laufen! Interessantes Thema auch für leute wie ich
> die forellen auch mal im fluss fangen.........


Ich fange meine Forellen nur in Flüssen (bzw. Bächen und Stauseen) und es ist auch für mich ein interessantes Thema 


@DJNoob, Favorite Blue bird ist eine super Rute; diesen Kauf wirst Du nicht bereuen 

Ich bin auch kein Freund von kleinen Rollen und finde, dass eine 2500er nicht zu groß für eine UL Rute ist - das ist zwar vor allem Geschmacksache, aber ich finde, es ist nicht verkehrt, wenn man eine etwas größere Spule hat und dadurch eine etwas größere Wurfweite, vor allem aber etwas mehr Bremskraft.

Wenn Du eine Daiwa kaufen möchtest, würde ich Dir zu einer Legalis raten. Selber habe zwar keine, kenne aber einige anspruchsvolle Angler, auch Boardies, die eine Legalis fischen und mit ihr sehr zufrieden sind.

Ich würde eine 2500er nehmen, ist mMn nicht zu groß für eine UL Rute (205 g, 150m 0,20er Mono) und hat eine Bremskraft von 10 kg (die 1000 und 2000er haben 5 kg) - wirst wahrscheinlich nie soviel brauchen, schadet aber nicht, kannst ja theoretisch den Fisch deines Lebens auf dem Haken haben  Musst aufpassen, es gibt auch eine XH (extra high gear) Variante, die für das normale Süßwasserangeln eine zu hohe Übersetzung hat.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Die Legalis kann ich, aus eigener Benutzung, nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2021)

hi,
ich habe eine Daiwa Freams LT 2500 bei einer Rute im Dezember mitgekauft und sie gefällt mir auch recht gut! Macht einen soliden eindruck!


----------



## Aalbubi (10. Februar 2021)

Die Daiwa Silver Creek UL Ruten bloß nicht kaufen. Jede einzelne Rute in 2 unterschiedlichen Läden war wirklich schlecht verarbeitet. Die Ringe überhaupt nicht in einer Flucht. Ich fische auch fast nur Daiwa Ruten und Rollen, also keine Vorurteile. 

Kauf dir bitte keine zu kleine Rolle. Mindestens eine 2000er mit größerem Spulenkopfdurchmesser als eine 1000er Rolle. Das gibt ungemein viel Wurfweite und lässt sich angenehmer fischen. Solange die Rolle keine 300g wiegt sollte es mit der Ausgewogenheit pi mal Daumen passen. Damit kann man nen ganzen Tag durchfischen. Wer dagegen spricht hat sowieso keine Praxiserfahrung 
Andal hat es ja schon angesprochen das zu kleine Rollen eh Müll sind. 

Zwischen der Fuego LT und Daiwa Regal LT konnte ich gefühlt kaum unterschiede Merken. Da tut sich nicht wirklich viel. Da kann man auch zur günstigeren Variante greifen. Die NInja LT kenne ich nicht. Der Unterschied zur Kurbel von Fuego LT und Regal LT ist eher marginal vom Kurbelgefühl (Kurbelspiel etc.). Das sind alles Mittelklasse Rollen. 
Was auf dem Papier steht und wie sich die Angelsachen in der Praxis verhalten sind sowieso 2 Paar Schuhe.

Mag Seal braucht man an sich nicht, wenn man am Meer fischt, sollte man seine Rolle eh selber Warten können. 
Die neue Auflage der LT Serien kenne ich nicht. Hört sich aber interessant an bei der Exceller LT mit dem leichtem Metallkörper. Same Same but different.


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

Moin allerseits, soeben ist meine Rolle aus China _*Ali *_angekommen. Warte und schaue mal, wie die so läuft. Zur not kann ich später immer noch eine bessere kaufen.

Die Favorite Blue Bird BB16-682UL-S (2,04m 1-7g) wurde auch schon bestellt.


----------



## Bilch (10. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Moin allerseits, soeben ist meine Rolle aus China _*Ali *_angekommen. Warte und schaue mal, wie die so läuft. Zur not kann ich später immer noch eine bessere kaufen.
> 
> Die Favorite Blue Bird BB16-682UL-S (2,04m 1-7g) wurde auch schon bestellt.


Die Blue Bird würde aber schon was Besseres verdienen … So eine Billigrolle ist höchstens für das leichte Friedfischangeln geeignet und ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sie beim kontinuierlichen Einholen von Kunstködern bald den Geist aufgeben wird. Dazu ist sie auch noch eine Freilaufrolle und wird mit einer UL Rute nicht sehr gut harmonieren


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

Hi, ja wahrscheinlich hast du recht. So geschmeidig läuft sie nicht wirklich wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## zandertex (10. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Moin allerseits, soeben ist meine Rolle aus China _*Ali *_angekommen. Warte und schaue mal, wie die so läuft. Zur not kann ich später immer noch eine bessere kaufen.
> 
> Die Favorite Blue Bird BB16-682UL-S (2,04m 1-7g) wurde auch schon bestellt.


Die chinesen haben ein problem.....das zählen von kugellagern in angelrollen.wenn halb soviele lager drinn sind wie angegeben ist das schon top.
die rolle kann trotzdem top laufen und ewig halten.


----------



## DJNoob (10. Februar 2021)

Hi, naja für 14€ kann man nichts falsches machen. Liegt erstmal an der Seite


----------



## Lorenz (11. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Hi, naja für 14€ kann man nichts falsches machen. Liegt erstmal an der Seite


Doch. 
Wegen der (ggfs teuren) Schnur die u.U. leidet oder verschleißt, dem eventuellen Ärger mit der Ausrüstung und über u.U. verlorene Fische,... Vorallem wenn man sehr dünne oder relativ dünne Schnüre fischt, ist die Bremse wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2021)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Doch.
> Wegen der (ggfs teuren) Schnur die u.U. leidet oder verschleißt, dem eventuellen Ärger mit der Ausrüstung und über u.U. verlorene Fische,... Vorallem wenn man sehr dünne oder relativ dünne Schnüre fischt, ist die Bremse wichtig.


richtig!
(Mehrfache) Schnurfüllung einer besseren Superschnur contra Ruten- und Ringpreis, das ist an sich einfach.

Noch was zum Überschriftthema:
Leider sind nicht alle Ringe immer gleich und es gibt auch viele, die sind nicht ausreichend. Oft wird vollkommener Bullshit und Phantasiebezeichnungen dazu geschrieben, soviele ordentliche Fabrikate der Einlagen gibt es gar nicht.
Etliche Ringfabrikate lassen sind gerade bei sehr dünner Schnur und ein bischen Schwemmstaub viel zu leicht einreiben, eine Rille reinsägen.
Hängt natürlicherweise auch vom Ködergewicht und übertragener Wurfenergie und damit Ablaufgeschwindigkeit ab.
Dann hat selbst Fuji und gerade dieser Label bei ihren teuren SIC, immer wieder Chargen mit nicht weit genug außen herum geschliffenen Spitzenringen ausgeliefert, der rauhe Rand reibt dann erheblich am Geflecht. Bei sehr harten Einlagen ist das schleifen und polieren eben auch sehr teuer.

Grundsätzlich muss man bei jeder Rute anfangs genau hören, ob Sägegeräusche auftreten, schauen und die Schnur auf Abbrieb kontrollieren, bei intensiv gefärbten Schnüren fällt es an sich schnell auf (3h schon), aber auch mal den Rest von der Verkaufsspule dagegen halten. Sobald man (Farb-)Abbrieb an der Schnur entdeckt, der da ob der Angelei eigentlich nicht sein darf, muss man genauer nachschauen, auch das Schnurlaufröllchen der Rollen gehört mit in die Inspektion.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Ruten von Major Craft an. Feine Ruten!


Da weiß man vor dem Kauf auch ganz gut was man kriegt. Normalerweise sind auch günstige Fuji Ringe/Einlagen schon ganz gut. Lieber eine günstige MajorCraft mit günstigen Markeneinlagen, als eine Rute mit Noname "SiC".


----------



## DJNoob (19. Februar 2021)

Hi Leute, ich kann mich zweck angelrollen noch nicht wirklich so entscheiden. Es soll eine daiwa 2500 werden. Allerdings kann ich mich zwischen ninja und legalis nicht entscheiden. Preislich wollte ich max 100 ausgeben. Die rute ist da und macht wirklich tollen Eindruck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich meinst du für UL eine Daiwa LT, und dann ist es einfach, Legalis ist leichter und eh sehr gut.


----------



## DJNoob (19. Februar 2021)

Moin, genau die meine ich. Der Vorteil ist, das dort eine Ersatzspule dabei ist. Brauche ich allerdings nicht. 
Die legalis 2500D wozu ich greifen würde, hat mehr schnureinzug. Auch wenn es nur 6cm sind oder so. Dazu ist sie aber leichter was der rute besser kommt. 

Was mir wirklich wichtig ist, die bremskraft mit 10kg,um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Ausserdem eine sehr ruhige Kurbel beim einholen. Die sollte weder schleifen sonst noch welche Geräusche von sich geben. Alternativen nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Was mir wirklich wichtig ist, die bremskraft mit 10kg,um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein.


Autsch, hier geht es um 2500er Rolle und UL Angeln, sei mal froh wenn 3kg sauber laufen, egal was die Leute da auf Kiste und Webseite schreiben.
Das mit den E-Spule dabei wundert mich, bei den LT gibt es das nicht mehr dabei. Nur bei der schwereren Generation A davor war eine dabei.


----------



## DJNoob (19. Februar 2021)

Jep, schon richtig. Hintergedanke war eine Lachsforelle . Wie gesagt, soviel werde ich warscheinlich nie gebrauchen.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Jep, schon richtig. Hintergedanke war eine Lachsforelle . Wie gesagt, soviel werde ich warscheinlich nie gebrauchen.


Selbst da reichen dir 3kg. Alles drüber macht so oder so die Schnur oder die Rute die Grätsche.


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Was mir wirklich wichtig ist, die bremskraft mit 10kg,um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein.


Soviel Bremskraft fischen selbst viele Welsangler nicht, auf dem speziellen Welsgerät.


----------



## DJNoob (3. März 2021)

Guten Morgen gemeinsam. Ich wollte euch mal die Ruten spitze nach dem zweiten angel Tag zeigen. Bewaffnet nur mit 3,2g blinker. Irgendwann ist es mir dann aufgefallen. Wird heute zurück gesendet. Mal schauen ob ich neue Spitze kaufen muss oder aus Kulanz neuen kriege.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2021)

Ist das die Spitze der Favorite Blue Bird BB16-682UL-S (2,04m 1-7g) ?


----------



## DJNoob (3. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das die Spitze der Favorite Blue Bird BB16-682UL-S (2,04m 1-7g) ?


Jep genau das ist sie


----------



## nostradamus (3. März 2021)

Ärgerlich! Wann hattest du sie nochmal gekauft?


----------



## DJNoob (3. März 2021)

10.02.2021


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2021)

Wundern tut mich das nicht so sehr, denn momentan sind die Produzenten und Hersteller und Vertreiber am Ausloten der letzten Einsparpotentiale, so schlecht machen wie gerade noch geht, irgendwo muss noch ein paar Cents rausgequetscht werden.
Bei einer UL-Rute ist natürgemäß am wenigsten Reserve, von daher ist eine Delaminierung am ehesten möglich, 2 Angeltage sind ja schon recht viel. 
Das war nicht geplant, sollte wohl nur 1 Angeltag im halben Jahr sein. 

Ich habe Rollen in einer halbe Stunde mittels üblicher Nutzung zuschanden geritten, sogar Rutenbauerware Spitzenringe in 2 Stunden eingerillt beim Werfen, da bleibt nur der Toyota-Spruch: Nichts ist unmöglich!

Zum Glück haben wir bei Fertigprodukten in DE die gut festgesetzten Möglichkeiten der Gewährleistung und Rückgabe.
Wohl dem, der sofort ausreichend intensiv austestet.


----------



## nostradamus (3. März 2021)

Würde gleich den verkäufer anrufen und mit ihm reden! 
In meinen Augen zeigt sich in so fällen die qualität des Händlers bzw. des großhändlers. 
(Wenn kein eigenverschulden vorliegt!) Wenn man sich allein gelassen fühlt, meide ich in solchen Fällen den Laden bzw. den Großhändler ... .


----------



## DJNoob (3. März 2021)

Hi, habe sie ja bei HechtundBarsch gekauft und die Sache geschildert. Fotos per Mail rüber geschickt. Hat mir ein Rücksende Etikett geschickt. Eben bei der Post die Ruten spitze abgegeben. 
Der Käufer sagte, ob ich im Notfall damit einverstanden wäre, eine neue rutenspitze zu KAUFEN für etwa 35€.
Wie dem auch sei, sobald er wahrscheinlich morgen die rutenspitze erhält, wird er favorite kontaktieren und mir dann bescheid geben. 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie so etwas passieren kann, dabei habe ich die rute echt lieb gewonnen und habe sehr gut drauf aufgepasst. Nun bin mal gespannt, was draus wird. Das spinnangeln dieses Wochenende kann ich wohl vergessen. Ab Freitag habe ich Urlaub, kann wohl im Garten vor Wut den Boden umgraben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2021)

Der Fall der Spitze ist sehr eindeutig, da bist du nicht draufgetreten oder irgendwo hinter gekantet, denn dann wäre sie einfach abgeknickt.
Da gibt es kein vertun bei Spleißen, das würdest du nichtmal willentlich mit einem Cuttermesser so sauber hinbekommen.

a) erst immer den Kaufwiderruf innerhalb 14 Tage machen, wenn noch möglich, einfach alles zurücksenden und Kauf widerrufen und Geld zurück verlangen. Ist Recht.

b) wenn irgendwie nicht möglich, dann Mängelrüge schreiben, mindestens als richtige druckfähige Email,  Wandelung und Nachbesserung verlangen. Ist Recht.

c) Neu nachkaufen ist eine Frechheit, es gibt Hersteller, sogar günstige, die legen sogar bei Eigenanteil am Unfall das sehr kulant aus.
Und andere wälzen alles auf den Käufer ab, oft gibt es nichtmal die Möglichkeit für Ersatzteile zu kaufen.
Etwas beschaffen wollen/können/meinen heißt noch lange nicht, dass auch was kommt.
Die ganzen Onetime-Sachen, die einmal aufgelegt werden und dann nie wieder, die haben solch ein inhärentes Problem. Null Service after sale.

Ich habe viel günstige Blanks u. Ruten gekauft, da gibt es manchmal regelrechte Salzstangenware oder eben Spleißware, die geht sofort bei etwas mehr Belastung auseinander. Der Grund ist meist geringere Klebwirkung, zuwenig Harz, was die Herstellung billiger und den Blank härter und leichter macht, aber auch spröder.
Viele Angel-Modelabel nutzen so etwas aus, für Hypeprodukte genau passend, und dann eben da noch richtig teuer angeboten.
Ich sage da außer dem Begriff "Tussiware" nichts weiter zu.
Ich merke es immerhin sehr schnell beim Schwingen und höre die Kohlefaser und den Bruch kommen.

Für 20€ einen Bastelblank oder Restpostenrute kann man sowas hernehmen, eben sehr moderat in niedrigerer Anwendungslast einsetzen, macht sogar Spaß.
Aber für teuer Geld?


----------



## nostradamus (3. März 2021)

Wunderbar geschrieben Nordlichtangler! 

Ich würde mich nicht daraiuf einlassen, eine neue Spitze zu kaufen! 
ich pers. kaufe 90% meiner Angelsachen bei einer Firma (Großhändler) wo ich weiss wo ich dran bin, wenn was defekt ist! Finde ich mega wichtig!


----------



## DJNoob (12. März 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte nur mal kurze Info abgeben. Ich kriege demnächst eine neue Rutenspitze.
Mein Händler Vorort sagte mir nach dem er das Bild sah, das soetwas aussieht wie, als hätte sich die Schnur auf die Rutenspitze gelegt oder verheddert und beim nächsten Wurf sie zu dem Zustand gekommen sei. Muss nicht, wird aber zu 90% so gewesen sein.


----------



## Bilch (12. März 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich wollte nur mal kurze Info abgeben. Ich kriege demnächst eine neue Rutenspitze.
> Mein Händler Vorort sagte mir nach dem er das Bild sah, das soetwas aussieht wie, als hätte sich die Schnur auf die Rutenspitze gelegt oder verheddert und beim nächsten Wurf sie zu dem Zustand gekommen sei. Muss nicht, wird aber zu 90% so gewesen sein.


Bei einem ca. 5 g schweren Köder?! Und gerade der Blank sollte das schwächste Glied gewesen sein! Aber auch wenn das tatsächlich geschehen ist, ohne einen schon vorhandenen Materialfehler konnte es mMn nicht zu so einer Beschädigung kommen.


----------

